

e7: a new Lisp dialect inspired by Python - paul
http://e7code.org/doc/progress-report.html
Also see <a href="http://e7code.org/" rel="nofollow">http://e7code.org/</a>
======
jey
I ran into the author of this a few months ago at a SuperHappyDevHouse party.
He's a pre-IPO Googler and is now working on developing this Lisp dialect.

I'd like to propose the "Graham-Tiedemann Law": All Lisp hackers who get rich
will go on to create their own Lisp dialect.

/ _dislodges tongue from cheek_

------
dpapathanasiou
If you're in NYC next month (Aug. 14, to be exact), you might be interested in
Perry Metzger's presentation:

_"Otter, a new dialect of Lisp. Otter is strongly influenced by Scheme and
Python, with some bits of inspiration from Common Lisp, Perl and other
languages thrown in, as well as some strange ideas Perry came up up with on
his own."_

(see the LispNYC site for details on the meeting:
<http://lispnyc.org/home.clp>)

------
mattculbreth
Cool. Interested in PG's take on it.

------
paul
Also see <http://e7code.org/>

------
palish
What's PG always say..? Something along the lines of, "If competition springs
up around what you're doing, you're doing the right thing"?

